# Straightbar tank wanted



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for a tank to go on a straightbar 1948 B107 Schwinn.  Any information on where to look would be great.  Thank you.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 29, 2017)

Definitely prewar, not 48.


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Definitely prewar, not 48.





Oh when I type in a the serial number it says built in September 1948


----------



## the tinker (Mar 29, 2017)

I can't tell for sure but that springer looks like the short steering tube with curved Schwinn motor bike super springer on it Those curved  springers are not common. It also has the curved miller motorbike kickstand that follows the curve of that frame. That would make this bike a 38 or 1939  possible-40. ....just saying. Get the serial number off the bottom bracket.
That's a really good bomber you got there.  Do not re-paint it. Does that say "Excelsior " on the frame? 
As far as tanks go, best to find out "exactly" what year it is. If you go to a swap, make an accurate card board temple if you are not sure .

Schwinn used the same #s over in the 47-48 years. Tell us the actual numbers. Take a photo of it if you can. From the looks of that saddle i will go with 1940.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Post a pic of the serial. Looks like you need to find a seat as well! V/r Shawn


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

the tinker said:


> I can't tell for sure but that springer looks like the short steering tube with curved Schwinn motor bike super springer on it Those curved  springers are not common. It also has the curved miller motorbike kickstand that follows the curve of that frame. That would make this bike a 38 or 1939  possible-40. ....just saying. Get the serial number off the bottom bracket.
> That's a really good bomber you got there.  Do not re-paint it. Does that say "Excelsior " on the frame?
> As far as tanks go, best to find out "exactly" what year it is. If you go to a swap, make an accurate card board temple if you are not sure .
> 
> Schwinn used the same #s over in the 47-48 years. Tell us the actual numbers. Take a photo of it if you can. From the looks of that saddle i will go with 1940.





the tinker said:


> I can't tell for sure but that springer looks like the short steering tube with curved Schwinn motor bike super springer on it Those curved  springers are not common. It also has the curved miller motorbike kickstand that follows the curve of that frame. That would make this bike a 38 or 1939  possible-40. ....just saying. Get the serial number off the bottom bracket.
> That's a really good bomber you got there.  Do not re-paint it. Does that say "Excelsior " on the frame?
> As far as tanks go, best to find out "exactly" what year it is. If you go to a swap, make an accurate card board temple if you are not sure .
> 
> Schwinn used the same #s over in the 47-48 years. Tell us the actual numbers. Take a photo of it if you can. From the looks of that saddle i will go with 1940.





It could be pieced together I guess but the serial number says E63937.  Here are a few more pics.  I really appreciate all of your info as you can see I really know nothing about it but trying to get it up and running


----------



## the tinker (Mar 29, 2017)

You have a really nice old Schwinn there. Early 1941


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

the tinker said:


> You have a really nice old Schwinn there. Early 1941




I'd say 40 with that number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

the tinker said:


> You have a really nice old Schwinn there. Early 1941




Especially with that springer... style changed late 40 with the legs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Mar 29, 2017)

I need to see pics of different legs. (Springer legs) so I can label them


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I need to see pics of different legs. (Springer legs) so I can label them




They look like early postwar top curve action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I need to see pics of different legs. (Springer legs) so I can label them




I'll find a pic of my 41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I need to see pics of different legs. (Springer legs) so I can label them








The c mod is 39 the ba107 is 41.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'll find a pic of my 41
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok seriously a dumb blonde question but what part is the springer legs? Like the front?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Ok seriously a dumb blonde question but what part is the springer legs? Like the front?




Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

the tinker said:


> You have a really nice old Schwinn there. Early 1941



Well I'm glad I got on this blog you guys are amazing.


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do these help


----------



## buickmike (Mar 29, 2017)

Very interesting....now the one with front loader: straight downtube distinct curved Springer.that one.. Just picked.one up with Y#. What year would u say


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah 1940


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Very interesting....now the one with front loader: straight downtube distinct curved Springer.that one.. Just picked.one up with Y#. What year would u say




I think Y is 38


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaP (Mar 29, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah 1940
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok so this is actually a 1940 excelsior?  Is there anything else I should know when looking for parts, especially a tank?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Ok so this is actually a 1940 excelsior?  Is there anything else I should know when looking for parts, especially a tank?




Tank will be difficult honestly... except to pay at least 250 to 400 for one



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

The post war 40 41 tanks are hard to find. I started a thread a million years ago about how to identify one vs repops etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2017)

Honestly... yours may have not came with one .  It looks like it's a BA 97. I don't see any tell tale tank marks on frame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Honestly... yours may have not came with one .  It looks like it's a BA 97. I don't see any tell tale tank marks on frame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are right it probably did not.  I just like the look of it with a tank so that is why I'm looking for one but probably not at $400.... I bought a cavalier tank not knowing rhe difference and that was easy to find.  There is a bike shop here and the guy said he thinks his buddy has a straight bar at around $250 I was thinking that was to much but may revisit that option if it's still available.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2017)

If you aren't concerned with correctness you can probably get one of the repo tanks for around a $100 or so. V/r Shawn


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If you aren't concerned with correctness you can probably get one of the repo tanks for around a $100 or so. V/r Shawn



Thanks where would I look for one is there a website?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 30, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Thanks where would I look for one is there a website?



Ebay


----------



## Dave K (Mar 30, 2017)

Great bike.  What ever you do don't repaint it.


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Great bike.  What ever you do don't repaint it.



Really, how come? Besides my husband you are the 2nd person who's told me that.  Why shouldn't I paint back to the original colors like restored?  The thing is I'm not looking at selling or anything just want it to be a nice looking bike/cruiser to ride around, not that it's not cool now but unfortunately being a woman I think it's my flaw off wanting it shinny...


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 30, 2017)

Do whatever you want to do it's Your Bike.  Happy Riding!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 30, 2017)

frank 71 said:


> Do whatever you want to do it's Your Bike.  Happy Riding!!



Agreed...


----------



## robertc (Mar 30, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Really, how come? Besides my husband you are the 2nd person who's told me that.  Why shouldn't I paint back to the original colors like restored?  The thing is I'm not looking at selling or anything just want it to be a nice looking bike/cruiser to ride around, not that it's not cool now but unfortunately being a woman I think it's my flaw off wanting it shinny...



You can still have a shiny bike but it will require a lot of elbow grease. As it has been said thousands of time on this site, it is only original once. The paint is way to good for a repaint. Search this site for tips on bringing the paint back to life. My preferred method is 0000 steel wool and WD-40 followed by a light compound and then a good wax. 

Example: absolutely nothing has been done to the finish of the frame, fender or chainguard except hard work and time. 1941 woman's Schwinn Autocycle.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

frank 71 said:


> Do whatever you want to do it's Your Bike.  Happy Riding!!



Yes I was just wondering if I was being told that to keep the value up.  But I also understand most people on this want or have originals and they hate to see anything redone.


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

robertc said:


> You can still have a shiny bike but it will require a lot of elbow grease. As it has been said thousands of time on this site, it is only original once. The paint is way to good for a repaint. Search this site for tips on bringing the paint back to life. My preferred method is 0000 steel wool and WD-40 followed by a light compound and then a good wax.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



Ok awesome sounds great I will give that a shot!!  Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## robertc (Mar 30, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Ok awesome sounds great I will give that a shot!!  Thank you so much for the tip!



Check out the photos I just posted.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

Love this bike as-is. Just a light cleaning and servicing is what is needs, including a good saddle. No need to track down a tank in my opinion as the straightbars have a great look to them without one. Why not get this on the road & enjoy it on the cheap instead of pouring all that money into it? Find a bike that is in much worse shape & redo that one? Just sayin'...It really is a nice bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 30, 2017)

Professional paint job gonna cost 1000 bux... if you want it done by someone who knows what they are doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Love this bike as-is. Just a light cleaning and servicing is what is needs, including a good saddle. No need to track down a tank in my opinion and the straightbars have a great look to them without one. Why not get this on the road & enjoy it on the cheap instead of pouring all that money into it? Find a bike that is in much worse shape & redo that one? Just sayin'...It really is a nice bike. Enjoy!



Actually it is ready to go my husbands friend use to have a bike shop and he went through it and got it up and running.  Tank is just a personal preference and obviously not a must.  Like most of everyone on here my husband loves it just the way it is.


----------



## LisaP (Mar 30, 2017)

robertc said:


> Check out the photos I just posted.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



Looks great I'm going to give it a shot this weekend


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

LisaP said:


> Actually it is ready to go my husbands friend use to have a bike shop and he went through it and got it up and running.  Tank is just a personal preference and obviously not a must.  Like most of everyone on here my husband loves it just the way it is.



Awesome. Like others said, it is your bike & you are free to do whatever you like. Keep in mind that these are only original once and far too many have had their history stripped away & repainted in the past. It's great to see these old bikes with some character. You've be surprised how often people will check out & admire an original condition bike over a restored one


----------

